# id please. red devil?



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

red devil?
7 years old (ish)


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

I'd think there's more Midas in that one (most are mixes of Midas/Devils)...

That is a beautiful fish!


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

fish does appear a bit off for a RD/Midas, but id still say that is what it is.


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

thats what i was thinking. doesnt look like your standard RD/midas
but doesnt quite look like a rose queen


----------



## hakim_hakim (May 30, 2008)

red devil. that what it cal fully mutation, the hump will grow more and bigger


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

no, definitely not a Rose Queen, it is white, RQ are either orange, pink, or the hormone fed ones are purple.


----------

